# German Engineering...



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I just want to say that the only good firearm is a German firearm. I've never had my HK handgun jam or have any type of malfunction when firing. I also have a 98 Mauser carbine in 8 mm. You can really see the expert engineering in the bolt action that we now see in almost every bolt action rifle. I would suggest that any beginner or advanced shooter/hunter give HK firearms I try because it will be the best firearm you'll ever own. 

PS: I like the Glock too......Ted Nug kicks butt!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am of the same opinion with respect to Ruger Firearms. Rifles, Pistols and Shotguns which I have owned through the years.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't know Ruger used German Engineering. I thought Sturm, Ruger was based out of the U.S.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not referring to Ruger using German Engineering. I feel Ruger offers as good an engineering as Germany or other 's for that fact.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL...that was funny...my wife even had a good laugh...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

HK is pretty high priced for beginners


----------

